# Paul Pierce = overrated?



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Is he? I think he is not but he is not that great. Thoughts?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think he is the best SF in the league...


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

When Paul Pierce is on top of his game, i think he is the best SF in the league, his problem is inconsistancy. Penny -- He isn't overated, in fact, of all the stars in the league, he might be one of the lesser known ones. Considering his incosistancy, which should improve considering hes still very young, I would rank him in at least the top ten best players of the league, if not top five.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I can see why people would think that recently after his less-than-stellar series against the Nets. he shot terribly in that series save for one quarter.

That being said, I think that Pierce will be much better for the experience and that the best is definitely yet to come from him


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I am not a huge fan of him, I kinda think he is overrated when he is compared to guys like Tracy McGrady & Vince Carter because he's steps behind those two but I'd say if you look at his stats those are deffinately impressive.

For some reason, his game isn't that great compared to my boy T-Mac so I don't go crazy over P-Squared. He's good but just not yet good enough to be up their with the great one's.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I think hes overrated when being compared to McGrady, but not Vince Carter. Vince Carter is overrated.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I say Pierce and Vince are on the SAME level,but NEITHER of them come close to T-Mac!

I think Ray Allen is OVER-RATED!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## tha reason030 (Jun 21, 2002)

I dont feel Paul Pierce is overrated. P2 got the Celtics where they needed to me. Im sorry but i hate Toine Walker so i think he doesnt do shyt for the team (altho he does, SUMTIMES). Paul Pierce is consistent, n clutch @ sum points. The Nets series shudnt be a reason y u say he is overrated. He had an off season and wasn't able to turn it around. Alotta other ppl had off series n went home but we dont call em overrated... (cough tmac, altho he was his team the whole series)~

Im out `1~


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I like Pierce's game, but his defense needs to improve. 

I know he has the hardest guys to guard, being that the east is loaded with the best swingmen, but his defense still has to improve.

He is in the top 10 players in the league, IMHO.


----------



## wallyszczerbs (Jun 5, 2002)

I never thought Paul Pierce was even 'rated" in the national population around the US. You know what I mean?

He doesn't get much talk about much of the stuff he does, If anyone on the Celtics is overrated it's Antoine Walker. I thought he was deadly behind the arc? He didnt show nothing.


Overrated players are ones who get the media spotlight day in and day out throughout the season.

Mike Miller is overrated after his ROY last year. He had nothing showing in the playoffs.

Nobody was expecting Paul Pierce to get stuff done for the Celtics.

But next year, they'll definetly rate paul according to last years season which is a burden for some NBA PLAYERS.

And by next year, he'll can rate him .


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*How?*

How can Paul Pierce be overrated? How? Have any of the top media reporters say that he is the best player in the league? Has anyone said that he can dominate everyone in the NBA? No. 

To say he is overrated is crazy. Look what he did for the Celtics this past season. All Stats together he was ranked the no.1 player in the NBA....(Fantasy NBA) all categories combined may i say again.

Nobody questions this mans desire and skills for the game. He is a great player. He is not overrated because I don't think that many people say hes the best player. He is a super star...he is right up there in the league of TMAC, Vince, Kobe, Allen...just look at his stats...


----------



## TMAC_RULZ_1 (Jun 19, 2002)

i think he's the best sf in the league....top 5 sg in the league


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

paul pierce talks to much. he overrated himself in the beginning of the nets/celtics series.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Pierce*

I don't think that he is overrated. He certainly isn't the best player in the league, but he is the best SF. He has a great jump shot, and can take the ball to the basket. He's a great player.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> paul pierce talks to much. he overrated himself in the beginning of the nets/celtics series.


Everyone has their share of trash talk. But he performed throughout the playoffs. Definately not overrated at all.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> Everyone has their share of trash talk. *But he performed throughout the playoffs.* Definately not overrated at all.



Where was he during the ECF?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Where was he during the ECF?


in traffic on the new jersey turnpike or the garden state parkway...lol. :laugh: (kidding)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Obviously, because he wasn't at the games.... :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Obviously, because he wasn't at the games.... :laugh:


If you watch the games, u will find out he does have problems taking his man off the dribble in the middle of the floor wher he has to face and worry about both side when he dribbles. And he also doesn't have good ball handling skills so he had to force himself into the post and wait for the ball. This was when Jersey easily took him out of the game by simple double teamed!

lol, the guy sux!


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i'm just mad that he was so sure that the nets wouldn't be able to stop him...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> i'm just mad that he was so sure that the nets wouldn't be able to stop him...


Don't have to, the guy doesn't look like a Superstar to me.

Does Jordan go out and say crap like that?
No, he showed it on the floor.
Only losers talk the talk!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> 
> Where was he during the ECF?


He had a rough last game...he got 14 pts 7 rebs...4assists....

but during the series...

but in Game 1 vs the nets he had a good game...27 pts 4 rebs 2 assists 2 steals
Game 2 - 18 pts 14 rebs 4 assists 2 steals
Game 3 - The Game of all comebacks...he had 25 pts 5 rebs 4 assists...
Game 4 - 31 pts 9 rebs 4 assits 5 steals
Game 5 - 24 pts 12 rebs 5 assists.....

If that doesn't prove to you that he showed up then I don't know what could...He single handedly tried to carry his team. You could see he was trying hard out there. His team faultered and that caused them to get knocked out. 

So basically he WAS there during the ECF :yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, but he was averaging like 38ppg during Jersey in the regular season....


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Don't have to, the guy doesn't look like a Superstar to me.
> 
> Does Jordan go out and say crap like that?
> ...


yeah, i know...i'm not literally mad. i'm figuratively mad.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Stats don't mean a thing man. It's when he can step it up. lol, only a 19 points in 4th quarter of game 2 don't get my respect!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Yeah, but he was averaging like 38ppg during Jersey in the regular season....


so, you said he didn't show up at all. even if he averaged 38 ppg during the regular season against them (he didn't) he got the HELP he needed from his teammates...

he did something still...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> Stats don't mean a thing man. It's when he can step it up. lol, only a 19 points in 4th quarter of game 2 don't get my respect!



rigggggggggggght...so what is he spose to do...sit there...get the 3 pts and maybe a rebound?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

yeah, but the nets did manage to deflate his ego a bit.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> yeah, but the nets did manage to deflate his ego a bit.


oh ya...for sure i will completely agree with you on that...he inflated his ego big time...saying he will do this and that...and that they wont be able to stop him etc....but the nets had a good team and played good D against him....

he performed to his ability...he did what he could...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

You know how easy to get points on a losing team?
And you know how hard to score points along with winning?

U know Pierce was totally ineffective when he was double teamed in the post??

How about trying to do something well instead of to wait for the ball to come in the post?:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> 
> 
> so, you said he didn't show up at all. even if he averaged 38 ppg during the regular season against them (he didn't) he got the HELP he needed from his teammates...
> ...


Ok, I'm sorry, he averaged 37ppg against the Nets. I was off by 1 ppg.... Sue me...

Regular Season
--------------------
Game 1- 36 points
Game 2- 48 points
Game 3- 32 points
Game 4- 32 points

37ppg against New Jersey in the regular season. He didn't even sniff that in the post-season. Don't get me wrong, I think he's still the best SF in the league....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I disagree he is the best SF. There are few SF are better than Pierce because they can do what SF can. Pierce? lol, wait fir the ball to come in the post?


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

*Paul Pierce*

Paul Pierce is the TRUTH!!!! and you cant handle the TRUTH!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm sorry, he averaged 37ppg against the Nets. I was off by 1 ppg.... Sue me...
> ...


lol...isnt the postseason a completely different atmosphere tho then the regular season?

they concentrated on him in the playoffs in the ETF becuase whoever won would go to the finals...obviously they are gonna do whatever they can to stop him...

I do agree with you....I dont think we need to continue arguing...we will get no solution...but im just saying....nobody gives pierce the credit he deserves...

thats all...plain and simple.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What? I gave Pierce a lot of credit. I was just disputing your statement that he "performed throughout the playoffs". That's all....


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> What? I gave Pierce a lot of credit. I was just disputing your statement that he "performed throughout the playoffs". That's all....


no no no im not talkin bout u....in general.....im saying....lol sorry...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pierce isn't over-rated. He's a great player. But he is by no means the best SF in the <b>League</b>. He's the best in the East, no question. But I'd rank Dirk, Marion and KG ahead of him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce is NOT overrated. He has been during the ECF, but not during the rest of the playoffs and the regular season.

What do you guys mean by Walker beign overrated??? He is the heart and soul of the team, he is the Celtics' Jason Kidd, without Walker we wouldn't be anywhere NEAR the playoffs, Walker is so underrated.



> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Pierce isn't over-rated. He's a great player. But he is by no means the best SF in the <b>League</b>. He's the best in the East, no question. But I'd rank Dirk, Marion and KG ahead of him.


How can you put Dirk to be a SF if he is 7,0??? Marrion is not even close to Pierce, he doesn't even have a jump shot. And KG is a PF.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Paul Pierce*



> Originally posted by *BlazersNBulls4ever *
> Paul Pierce is the TRUTH!!!! and you cant handle the TRUTH!


I can handle the truth with the answer. Yeah.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*the_truth*

Have you been having the same problems I have? You posted your message 4 times. I did that on another forum. This site is running really slow. How many people are online?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*One more thing...*



> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> Pierce is NOT overrated. He has been during the ECF, but not during the rest of the playoffs and the regular season.
> 
> What do you guys mean by Walker beign overrated??? He is the heart and soul of the team, he is the Celtics' Jason Kidd, without Walker we wouldn't be anywhere NEAR the playoffs, Walker is so underrated.
> ...


You said Marion doesn't have a jump shot. Oh yes he does. He has a great jump shot. Do you watch any Suns games. He makes it most of the time. SWISH! 

But the matrix is no where close to the truth.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: One more thing...*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> You said Marion doesn't have a jump shot. Oh yes he does. He has a great jump shot. Do you watch any Suns games. He makes it most of the time. SWISH!
> ...


Well last season he didn't! I used to watch every Suns game...and then they traded Kidd...well guess most of you know the story.

I am better aren't I???

But don't get me wrong, because I love the Matrix.

Shazam.


----------



## Krayzie_02 (Jun 24, 2002)

I definitely dont think he is overrated, and was underrated until the second half of the season, he is the truth for a reason......and he is definitely up there wit tmac, kobe and vince.....the only reason the haters dont think so is because he doesnt have the vertical ability than the above mentioned players. He is a better shooter, inside the 3 and definitely behind the arc, and a better post player, and has as much heart as the rest if not more......Throw some hops on p squared and tell me he would not be the best player in the L....


----------



## linus#1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Not overrated...just wish he'd shut his mouth! :sour:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Krayzie_02 *
> I definitely dont think he is overrated, and was underrated until the second half of the season, he is the truth for a reason......and he is definitely up there wit tmac, kobe and vince.....the only reason the haters dont think so is because he doesnt have the vertical ability than the above mentioned players. He is a better shooter, inside the 3 and definitely behind the arc, and a better post player, and has as much heart as the rest if not more......Throw some hops on p squared and tell me he would not be the best player in the L....


I'm not a 'hater'. I just think he is overrated when people say he is better than Kobe or TMac.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *linus#1 *
> Not overrated...just wish he'd shut his mouth! :sour:


He talks to much doesn't he.


----------

